# Silver?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my saddle hen 








plus blue bar cock








equal him..








what color could he be ..at first i thought he was barless...now i see that little red coming out...

he was the only egg ... he also have that splash around his eye color ...cant wait to see how he turn out!!
i also banded her both npa and au band 2010 ..since my 2011 didn't come in till the next day!!! 2 day later au band fell off!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, he is a red bar 
You have a sex-linked mating there. So all the red kids will be cocks, and all the blue kids will be hens


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cool so all that would be a cock bird!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah that's a red bar for sure. looks like it'll be pied with a few white flights also.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful pigeons


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

really nice bird


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok MOE and you other genetic-rocket-scientists-that-make-my-head-hurt. You have doomed be my making the much better half of me want a red bar. The conversation went something like this:

me (sitting at my desk look at the forum): hmmmm... red bar....
her (looking over shoulder): red bar? what do they look like?
m: blue bars that are red.
h (slaps back of my head (I deserved it))
m: let me look, but it should be like that bird Slate that flew off on first day flying.
h: he was pretty.
m (tapping on keyboard): why don't I like the sound of you saying that?
h: because you know that I make the rules here.
m: right.
h: ooooo that is pretty. I want a few.
m: let me ask maryofexeter and the other ....
h: WHO'S MARY!?!?

Now that I have explain mary to her and the lumps on my head have gone down a little, I must attempt to generate a red bar. What are the magic combinations i should try?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice birds.I would call the squeaker a mealy i have two or three in my loft .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. Sorry Jaysen 


Well to get a red bar, you're going to need an ash-red bird. Then you can mate it to a blue bar, and if the red bird is barred or carrying bar, then it should throw red bars


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

OK. That seems simple. How do I get an ash red?

This may develop into a trend that we don't want to encourage...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you still have the ash-red checks that are in your album pictures? If you do, they'll work 
Red bars, red check, etc are all technically ash-reds. We just tend to make it easier and say red bar or whatever.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the "old" red check hen (mated to a blue bar as we speak) and her red check son who is only 3 months old and completely confused as to what that darn blue bar hen next to him wants! So hopefully I'll get that red bar on accident!

BTW -- Wood duck in pencil is very nice. We have those guys out back. You captured it very well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you! I REALLY need to update my art site. Those are all old pictures


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

update:










with his mom


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How CUTE!


----------

